# Cheap Sd Card



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

M y local Tesco is selling 4GB SD cards for about Â£7-8, you might want to try your local [mine's Yeovil by the way]

Happy Hunting!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice tip, cheers...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

These are SDHC right?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Play.com 4GB SD HC Class 6 Card (Triple Pack) is Â£17.99 - I've been using their cards for a few years now & found them totally reliable ... Paul


----------

